# my man, saved from a two year old.



## mindy13vw (Feb 20, 2009)

This is my baby, had him for almost 2 years now.
I first saw him at a friend of a friends place, scared out of his mind. For the first hour or two that I was there I didnt even know they had a cat. Until I saw a black blur go from under one couch to the other. When I pointed out the cat the owner said "oh that cat is so stupid, never comes out from under the couch!" He then continued to say that his 2 year old son LOVED to pick him up by the tail and throw him in a full bathtub!  I told him that he should give me his cat, because I really wanted a pet (I wasnt allowed to have a kitten, but I couldnt see an animal being treated like that)
He said he couldnt because his wife would kill him. I had to leave not much after that, when again I saw the kitten run out and the owner jumped at him! He isnt a little guy either, at least 300+ pounds! No wonder he wouldnt come out.
Well amazing news came to me the next day when I got a call from my friend that his friends wife said I could have the kitten. I of course agreed and now have my bestest friend Bandit.
Heres him the day I got him:








and some funny places he has slept over the years:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG! Every picture was crazier and crazier, I didn't think they could get any better, but that last one of him all sprawled out on the couch just killed me with laughter! I thought his story was sad, and he is very lucky you were able to rescue him. I can tell he loves it now, because a cat just won't sleep like that (so relaxed and comfortable) unless they are very secure and happy.

Good job!
Heidi


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a sad story, that they were letting him be treated like that. I'm so glad you intervened. Look at what a huge difference you've made in his life. It's a great story!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

That has got to be one of that cutest cats I've ever seen! What attitude! Or should I say, cattitude!!


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

What a cutie pie :luv Love the pic on the computer desk!

He's a lucky kitty that you met him that day


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How lucky you both are..to have found each other. He's so beauiful!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so glad you convinced those people to let you have him. He is gorgeous - he looks like quite a character  

seashell


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Bandit is so handsome! And what a character. I'm so glad you rescued him. I can't imagine any parent allowing their child to treat an animal that way.


----------



## mindy13vw (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for all the kind words.
He truely is an amazing little feline who knows how to get what he wants. I cant even shower without him sitting on the counter the whole time waiting for me. 
Heres a more recent pic of him and my little girl


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awe...look at them holding paws...


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Awe...look at them holding paws...


How romantic...lol It's a sad story but you were there for him in the end. How is he adapting now?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You are his hero. How wonderful you went to bat for him and got him out of there. 
You can tell he is secure with you! Those sleeping positions are a hoot!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe my friend has a cat who loves to get inside the boxes with all the water bottles. Bandit is a cutie, I'm loving the white 'stache!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is filled with fun and mischief, and so very lucky.


----------



## hpi (Apr 2, 2009)

What a cute kitty!


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

He is such an adorable kitty :luv


----------

